# Airbox K&N filter vs Injen



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...is this what you're referring to?

33-2966 - K&N Replacement Filters, Replacement Air Filter


----------



## Seko (Jan 17, 2011)

yeah exactly


----------



## Seko (Jan 17, 2011)

I already have some piping from my old gsr. I've got the piping but I dont know what to do for the MAF sensor.....


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

On most applications a drop in will offer 1-3 HP gain, on a full air intake system (like Injen) you can expect 8-12 HP gain.

Be very careful trying to make your own intake. Cavalier/Sunfires’ can get by with this with the old computer technology. In the Cobalts, this all changed, many members were going to build their own intake. They received a check engine light, and many times a decrease in power, due to poor air dynamics. Many do not realize an intake is NOT just a tube and a filter, there is a science behind the bend diameter/angle, size of tube, placement of sensors, ect.

Use a drop in or get a name brand (Injen/K&N) intake, you spent a lot of money on a nice car, don’t let it go down the tube by making sub par parts.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...can you say, _"...acoustic & mass air movements..."_, sure you can!


----------



## Seko (Jan 17, 2011)

I Just want to hear the turbo....... for me 1-2 hp gain or 12 hp doesn't matter. Just the turbo or blow-off valve the wssssssssssssssssssshhh


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Seko said:


> I Just want to hear the turbo....... for me 1-2 hp gain or 12 hp doesn't matter. Just the turbo or blow-off valve the wssssssssssssssssssshhh


You will hear much more with a full intake, the stock air box will still "dampen" the sound.


----------



## Seko (Jan 17, 2011)

And what happen if I remove the resonator and put a K&N filter in the box?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...can you say, _"...acoustic & mass air movements..."_, sure you can!


 if you did....wouldn't you be saying.............BOSE????


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Seko said:


> And what happen if I remove the resonator and put a K&N filter in the box?


You can try it, but just like all other applications, for example the SS/TC Cobalt, it will not sound much different than stock.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

So what is better to get that you guys recommend??? I am planning to order a Injen Cold Air intake for my cruze any recommendations on the product?


----------

